# Electrolux & Dometic spares



## guest (Jul 17, 2007)

To all at wildcamping,i just recieve a private email from pete@ashbridge...he is offering all wildcampers a 5% discount on products relating to Electrolux & Dometic spares..please read & i hope this helps you in your quest for spares...sammclouis
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello sammclouis, I have just been sent a thread that you wrote about how I helped you get a spare part for your fridge.

Thanks for the advert and keep spreading the good name of Ashbridge Domestic.

As a gesture of good will, please could you spread the word that any member from Wild Camping who calls me for a spare part for their fridge, air-con, safe, generator or portable fridge will receive a 5% discount.

They can contact me on 01233 895200, www.ashbridgedomestic.co.uk or email spares.ashbridge@fsbdial.co.uk

It was a pleasure to help you.

Regards
Pete@Ashbidge


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Jul 19, 2007)

*fridges*

Nice one sam,sure it will be handy to some.


----------



## guest (Jul 20, 2007)

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> Nice one sam,sure it will be handy to some.


cheers gary..we had a great deal here & looks like others will too...top service sammx


----------



## Zizzeddu (Jul 23, 2007)

*Pete at Ashbridge (Electrolux fridges)*

I just benefited from all your research!  I have searched the Internet for days before finding your comments about Pete at Ashbridge.  He was very helpfull and quick with his replies (I'm sure he must sit by his computer all day!).  I got the part I wanted at a good price and the 5% discount as well.  

Help like this is really appreciated when you are stuck in Sardinia!

Zizzeddu


----------



## guest (Jul 23, 2007)

Zizzeddu said:
			
		

> I just benefited from all your research!  I have searched the Internet for days before finding your comments about Pete at Ashbridge.  He was very helpfull and quick with his replies (I'm sure he must sit by his computer all day!).  I got the part I wanted at a good price and the 5% discount as well.
> 
> Help like this is really appreciated when you are stuck in Sardinia!
> 
> Zizzeddu


glad to help you out...i had a fantastic service from here,so its good others are too..if you need a personal courier to bring it out to you just ask i will only be too happy to travel down hhee hhee


----------



## pete@ashbridge (Jul 25, 2007)

Zizzeddu said:
			
		

> I just benefited from all your research!  I have searched the Internet for days before finding your comments about Pete at Ashbridge.  He was very helpfull and quick with his replies (I'm sure he must sit by his computer all day!).  I got the part I wanted at a good price and the 5% discount as well.
> 
> Help like this is really appreciated when you are stuck in Sardinia!
> 
> Zizzeddu



An absolute pleasure to help you out Zizzeddu. Yes I do sit by my laptop all day!! Hope you have a cracking holiday.


----------



## Zizzeddu (Jul 26, 2007)

*Zizzeddu in Sardinia*

Hi and thanks for your replies.  Holiday? if only it was like that!  I live and work in Sardinia for seven months each year.  Go to google and check out 'zizzeddu sardinia' , 'high jinks sardinia' or even sardiniafloat.  You will find that my campervan days or over even though I did it for years,  I am now wildcamping on water! 

I am happy to give advice the anyone who wants information on this neck of the woods.  Email me at 'keithpotter@fastmail.fm' just in case I miss your enquiries on this website.

Zizzeddu


----------

